# Randy Candy



## bombbudpuffa (Apr 11, 2007)

I know it's sativa but any other info on this strain? Thanks.


----------



## Runbyhemp (Apr 11, 2007)

No info on the strain, but sure does sound like a girl I knew back in school


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Apr 11, 2007)

Runbyhemp said:
			
		

> No info on the strain, but sure does sound like a girl I knew back in school


Lol...I think we all knew a Randy Candy in school. It might be test beans(freebies from the doc) just curious if anyone ever heard of it.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Apr 11, 2007)

Found this...Sativa indica cross with a hazy taste and relatively short flowering period very frosty with long sticky colas putting on a lot of weight in later stages the high is clean and with no paranoia great to turn on to ..


----------



## bowlin high (Apr 11, 2007)

Im just making a guess... but it could be a cross of bubblegum and something else


----------

